# Anhedonia - The inhability to feel pleasure.



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anhedonia

Is anybody experiencing this?

I've been suffering from Anhedonia since my late teens (i'm 28 now), and it's been gradually getting worst over the years with no sign of declining.

This is actually my number one source of depression and personal grief, even more then SA. I've been trying to pin this down for years now but it doesn't seem very well known, even among doctors (the last time i tried to explain this to somebody i was asked if i was doing drugs :con). Granted, the fact that depression causes a lessening in the experience of pleasure is not new but this is the first time i see it considered as a condition of it's own.

Frankly, i'm not sure what to do at this point. I can try medication but it doesn't seem to be completely effective and it doesn't look researches even know a whole lot about it.

It's gotten so bad now i can't even feel love or attraction. I used to get crushes all the time (bad ones, often lasting months or even years) but now i can't even remember what it felt like. Listening to music, reading, watching movies, being around people and having friends, going out on a sunny day, it's all gone, everything is flat and gray.

The big irony is that i still crave for those things, and i still suffer from the fact SA prevents me from 'experiencing' companionship and love but every time i try to over-come the anxiety i discover there is _nothing_ to 'experience' anymore. What now?


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

If you are experencing anhedonia you are probably have a major problem with depression. You are focusing on the wrong issue here. The depression is the cause, that's what you should be concerned about. There are treatments for severe levels of depression. I've felt that terrible too but it only lasted maybe a month not years and years. No way any person should have to suffer with that kind of feeling for so long!

http://familydoctor.org/058.xml I would first see a psychiatrist and psychologist first and then look into this if I were you, If nothing else helps. There is no way you should have to suffer. I would do anything to get out that terrible place.

The main downside to ECT therapy is some memory loss, it's not as bad as sounds though. I haven't had it myself but I've studied it before. If drugs aren't working then ECT is probably your best bet and even if that doesn't work there are still options open.

Hmm I think a neurologist does this one I'm not sure?


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, I know what you mean. Compared to when I was a kid or even early teens, everything seems dead and lifeless now. I don't feel hopeless or severely depressed but I just don't feel like I'm getting as much enjoyment out of simple things as I should be. I get extremely bored with everyday tasks such as walking to the car and taking showers and finishing my food (I do have an appetite, I just find the process of chewing tedious). Some people think I'm lazy but it's actually just sheer boredom that I feel almost every minute of the day in which my mind is not actively occupied - I can't even sit through movies. This goes along with a feeling of chronic tension - I can never relax. This may be different than what you're feeling... because I do get enjoyment out of my hobbies and I do have crushes... even if they are not as strong as they used to be.

Meds were helping at firstand that's when it hit me: "I don't have to feel this way all the time." But now I'm somewhat back to normal. I think I was either on a temporary high from the medication or the dosage needs to be adjusted.

LostSoul is right, you shouldn't have to feel that way all the time. I'll tell you if I find something that works.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: re: Anhedonia - The inhability to feel pleasure.*



Lostsoul said:


> If you are experencing anhedonia you are probably have a major problem with depression.


Considering i had SA as far back as i can remember (born with it), i wonder how that might have happened. :lol

The issue here is that i don't feel particularly 'sad', per-se. I feel sad because of SA and Anhedonia (so happy i can finally give it a name), as well as other related issues, but not sad as a 'state' of being. Granted, i do have depression and many related symptoms, but feeling sad or suicidal aren't among them. One doctor actually didn't believe i had depression because he simply couldn't 'detect' it. :mum



Lostsoul said:


> The main downside to ECT therapy is some memory loss, it's not as bad as sounds though.


I already suffer from memory loss and severe forgetfulness, as well as fogginess, derealization and confusion. Anymore and i'll probably be close to dementia. I think i'd rather keep Anhedonia if it comes to that.



Lostsoul said:


> No way any person should have to suffer with that kind of feeling for so long!


It would probably have been a lot easier if anybody would have believed me, family members and doctors in particular. I already have enough troubles taking initiative in those matters in the first place, let alone being told 'it's all in my head' when i haven't been able to feel in love for the past two years.

I think i'll try drugs first, all though i'm terrorized by them (generalized anxiety here we come)...


----------



## thatswet (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: re: Anhedonia - The inhability to feel pleasure.*



Lyric Suite said:


> Lostsoul said:
> 
> 
> > I think i'll try drugs first, all though i'm terrorized by them (generalized anxiety here we come)...


X
T
C


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

:lol


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

I've been experiencing this; I think it's the worst part of depression for me...being interested in things/people makes life worth living, but when you don't get much pleasure out of anything, it's just hard to stay motivated, at least for me. I can handle feeling sad/blue as long as it's temporary, but I just hate losing interest in everything. I don't always feel this way fortunately, but it seems to be getting worse.


----------



## limited (Apr 3, 2006)

I read your topic as the inability to feel pressure. :lol .. I was like damn, maybe i don't have it so bad.


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

Lyric Suite said:


> It's gotten so bad now i can't even feel love or attraction. I used to get crushes all the time (bad ones, often lasting months or even years) but now i can't even remember what it felt like. Listening to music, reading, watching movies, being around people and having friends, going out on a sunny day, it's all gone, everything is flat and gray.


 :ditto I've lost all enjoyment in things that once were my greatest passions. Sure, I still do them - but I feel like I'm just going through the motions and I often doubt myself as to why I continue on.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I've felt like that ever since I was about twelve years old. I think it's normal for me now. Everything is just a gray, numbing blandness that goes on and on.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

How is this any different from severe depression? Why have a new fancy name for it?
I guess I'm the type who doesn't see a difference between SA, social phobia, really extreme shyness, and avoidant personality disorder (aside from the anxiety, that is).


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i have this all the time. of course it is just a symptom of depression (for me, at least).


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: re: Anhedonia - The inhability to feel pleasure.*



emptybottle said:


> How is this any different from severe depression? Why have a new fancy name for it?


The distinction is important because depression is generally associated with the _feeling_ of sadness where anhedonia is about not being able to feel pleasure or happiness to begin with. I for instance don't particularly feel sad because of my depression, but i have severe anhedonia. How should i be diagnosed then?

BTW, if you read the wiki article it also mentions that you can get permanent anhedonia from drug abuse, not just depression, and that not everybody who has severe depression suffers from anhedonia. It's clear this is a completely distinct condition...


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

yes, i also feel no pleasure


----------

